# Paraphimosis and Phimosis in Dogs



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought this was a good read so I hope others would be interest in learning what this is...you never know when someone will ask, IF anyone asks.

*Phimosis* is a condition that causes a dog to be unable to retract its *Manhood* back in to the sheath. *Paraphimosis*, on the other hand, refers to the dog's inability to protrude its penis from its outer orifice.

Both of these medical conditions can occur in male dogs and cats, and at any age. 
*Symptoms and Types*

The dog's inability to protrude its *Manhood* may go unnoticed until it tries to copulate with a female. Also, if the dog is having trouble urinating, it may be a sign of this medical disorder. If the animal experiences problems retracting its *Manhood* into the sheath, you may notice it licking the exterior of its *Manhood*. If it occurs over a prolonged period, there could also be fluid accumulation in the tissues (edema) or swelling in the area.

*Causes*

The inability to retract the *Manhood* (phimosis) often occurs when the dog has a small opening (orifice), and in many cases is a birth defect. If the dog is unable to protrude the penis (parphimosis), it may have swelling, or hairs that are obstructing the *Manhood*. In some cases, injury or a neurological disease can cause this medical condition.

*Diagnosis*

With paraphimosis, the veterinarian will be able to view the exposed *Manhood* and/or gland areas upon examination. The goal is to identify the underlying medical cause for the condition for treatment options.
*Treatment*

In some instances surgery can help enlarge the opening of the sheath (orifice), making it possible for the penis to protrude. Also, veterinarians can remove tissue surrounding the penile area to allow for a normal, functioning *Manhood*.

Immediate treatment is necessary for dogs that are unable to retract its *Manhood* into the sheath, as damage to the tissues can occur. Techniques to repair or aid in this medical condition can include removing any foreign objects that are present, lubricating the penile area for retraction, surgical enhancement of the orifice area if it is too small, and catheters if the dog is unable to urinate. At times, ointments and topical medications are prescribed to correct phimosis.

*Living and Management*

With treatment, both conditions have a positive prognosis. However, dogs that are unable to retract their *Manhood* into the shaft need immediate medical attention, as there are several complications that can occur if the *manhood* is left outside of the body for extended periods of time.

*Prevention*

There are currently no known preventative methods for either medical condition.

Linky:
Inability to Protrude or Retract Penis in Dogs | PetMD


----------

